# Tretlager seitlich "verschieben"



## robs (16. November 2005)

Folgendes Problem:

Meine Kurbeln knarzen beim Fahren auf der Achse. Ich kann sie aber nicht weiter anknallen weil das Ritzel (22Z) schon fast am Rahmen kratzt.

Felix meinte, man könnte das Tretlager mit ner Unterlegscheibe einfach nach rechts versetzen, dann muss man nicht gleich ein ganzes neues Tretlager mit breiterer Achse kaufen. Nun war ich vorhin endlich mal im Bikeshop und wollte mir son ding holen, da hat der mir doch dringendst davon abgeraten. Er meinte dann sitzen die Lagerschalen nicht mehr präzise und es wackelt. Bei nem Klapperrad wäre das ne Lösung aber bei nem Octalink-Lager an nem Trialrad wäre das nicht verantwortbar...    so inetwa seine Worte.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Ich will irgendwie derzeit nicht in ein breiteres Lager investieren weil ich nicht sicher bin ob ich nicht mal auf Frontfreilauf umrüsten will (falls die Echo-Naben nicht eine echte Alternative werden)...


----------



## trail-kob (16. November 2005)

wenn der ring nicht grade aus gummi ist und noch genügend gewinde vom tretlager in die lagerschale des rahmens geschraubt werden kann gehen da bis 3 mm verschiebung problemlos

ich selber fahre mit 1,5 mm nach rechts... und habe keine probleme... ich denke ob octalink oder vierkant ist da recht egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (16. November 2005)

Geh NIE wieder zu dem Laden! Das ist grober Unfug, was der behauptet.
Das Gigapipe Team DH von Truvativ kommt z.B. serienmäßig mit einem Spacer um das Tretlager sowohl mit 68mm als auch 73mm Tretlagerbreite kompatibel zu machen. siehe hier


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. November 2005)

kumpel von mir fährt das gigapipe mit spacer und hat keinerlei probleme


----------



## robs (16. November 2005)

Ok, danke Jungs!

Dann werd ich mal in nen andern Laden gehn und mir son ding rausholen.

Der Laden ist irgendwie echt nicht sehr kompetent besetzt...      die hatten nichtmal Julie-Beläge auf Lager...


Ich schreib dann mal obs geklappt hat


----------



## TheBASStian (16. November 2005)

Ich hatte mal n ähnliches Problem, durch das Festziehen (=Anknallen) der rechten Kurbel hat mein ENO an der rechten Lagerschale geschliffen.
Habe einfach die Lagerschale rechts etwas abgefeilt, in halber mm recih ja dicke.
Dann kann man das Lager immer noch locker mit nem Abzieher demontieren, obwohl man etwas davon abgetragen hat.


----------



## 525Rainer (16. November 2005)

ich fahr auch mit nach rechts versetztem lager. geht ohne probleme.


----------

